# Retired LEO shoots martial artist



## Ceicei (Apr 15, 2004)

This is a news article of a retired LEO who shot a martial artist for attacking a panhandler.

http://www.nynewsday.com/news/local/crime/nyc-shot0414,0,6550125.story?coll=nyc-homepage-headlines

- Ceicei


----------



## Tgace (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like a good shoot to me....martial artist w/knife taken out by retired cop w/gun....interesting.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 15, 2004)

Of all the other things in this jackasses life that could have been motivation for attacking a panhandler why was the only thing brought up the fact that he was a self proclaimed black belt?  Maybe the guy was obsessive/disturbed concerning MA to the point that no one train him and this is why he was "self proclaimed".  Either way this is the second guy in a couple of weeks that have done something vicious and had it brought up that MA was a part of the background.


----------



## Tgace (Apr 15, 2004)

Good point....seems odd.


----------

